# Sherdog P4P Rankings



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

*Sherdog's new "official" MMA rankings. What. A. Joke.*

I feel like I should've put (Spoilers) in the title of this thread, because when you guys read this you will be shocked. Well, maybe not, because Sherdog has absolutely terrible rankings sometimes. I know I was though, especially in the HW division...

http://www.sherdog.com/news/rankings/Sherdog-Official-Mixed-Martial-Arts-Rankings-25392

Werdum as #2 in the world??? Just because he triangle-choked one of the best? It's not like he thoroughly dominated Fedor for three rounds, he even got rocked in the beginning. Sigh.

EDIT: oh, and JDS behind Mir? What the hell is going on with sherdog.

EDIT 2.0: Rich Franklin over Jonny Bones Jones? God is dead.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sherdog is a joke, the crap that that website posts is responsible for spawning 90% of the nuthuggers in the world! Their hype machine is worse than the UFC's!


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't think Werdum is even top 10.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't even know WTF is with Sherdog to be honest. Werdum is not #2, and looking at middleweights, Hendo above Maia? and in lightweights Bendo as #10? Sherdog is retarded...


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

JDS number 7? That's garbage. He is easily top 5 right now. It's Sherdog though, quite frankly I'm shocked they don't still have Josh Barnett ranked in the top 5.:sarcastic12:


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

You know theres a problem with the rankings when the #7 (Dos Santos) brutally knocked out the #2 (Werdum).


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So Werdum went from barely in the top 10 to number 2 because he beat Fedor? And Frank dropped to six but is still higher than JDS....WTF Shitdog is soooo bad....

I like that the MW rankings have changed despite the fact that since the last ones none of the guy in there top 10 have fought.....


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Florian still massively under-rated by Sherdog. Still ranked below Melendez, Aoki and Alvarez, despite ripping through the entire UFC LW division bar BJ. They're pretty awful rankings TBH.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Hell, I bet Dana has a better top 10 list than this!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I think Werdum took that spot cause he just beat the very questionable Number 1 in Fedor. Fedor should have never been ranked number 1 anymore before that fight. Maybe number 3,4,5.. who knows exactly. 

Werdum should be behind JDS of course. Number 7 or 8!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

I laughed out loud hard at Mike Swick being top 10.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

*Sherdog: Fedor still the best P4P but Silva/GSP not too far behind...*

Sherdog: Fedor still the best P4P but Silva/GSP not too far behind...

That's post-fedor losing. :confused02:

This from their Monday show (i think) with TJ De Santis. Heard it with my own ears. You can check out the show yourself. 

Granted I don't think this is the official Sherdog position, but this is the type of weird stuff I'll never understand. Fedorism is a cult that seems to bore into people's heads and make them nuts. The Sherdog forums are even worse. They're screaming for Werdum to be ranked the #1 HW. I feel like I'm in an alternate universe listening to some of these guys. I'm trying to think of a single sports figure in history that's caused this kind of derangement. 

Now I'm not going to tarnish every Fedor fan. They're not all crazy, so don't get me wrong. But you have to admit, some are, and even some in high places. Can someone tell me how losing to a sub-top-ten HW results in thinking Fedor is better p4p than Anderson Silva?  Someone help me with this.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

It's sherdog. This is pretty much par for the course.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Well...
There is a Sherdog universe where things run differently. The P4P list is different than in the real world. The Top 10 of every division from heavyweight to flywheight is different than the Top 10 from our world...and so on.
I am a Fedor fan. Not a "Fedorist", nore a nutthuger...just a fan.
My opinion is: he wasn't Number 1 P4P before this fight...he definitely isn't Number 1 right now.
1. Silva
2. GSP
3. BJ
4. Aldo
5. Fedor
I see it like this.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

lol what do you expect?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

My $0.02 for what it is worth...

1. A.Silva
2. GSP
3. Jose Aldo
4. Shogun
5. Penn
6. Machida
7. Fedor
8. Edgar
9. Fitch/Shields (can't decide between these 2)
10. Gilbert Melendez

Fedor was possibly top 5(just) before this fight, never in my top 3. I think only recently has the HW division become as competitive as the LW, WW or LHW division, but i expect one of Brock/Lesnar/Cain/Dos Santos to make it in there in the next 6-12 months.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sherdog's problem is that they can't be objective because they want to appease there users. Leaves them in a bind they have to keep Fedor in the top 3 or the Fedor fans will be livid that the guy who was #1 for so long would drop so hard after one loss, the Fedor haters though would be lived that the guy who just beat him is ranked below him. So they rank Werdum above Fedor at #2. Its to much politics not enough analyzing.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Sherdog's problem is that they can't be objective because they want to appease there users. Leaves them in a bind they have to keep Fedor in the top 3 or the Fedor fans will be livid that the guy who was #1 for so long would drop so hard after one loss, the Fedor haters though would be lived that the guy who just beat him is ranked below him. So they rank Werdum above Fedor at #2. Its to much politics not enough analyzing.


Never though of it like that. Oh well, I don't give a crap about Sherdog anyways.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow! I can't even take Sherdog seriously after this one. It's pretty terrible, honestly. Fedor should still be the number one HW. Brock should be number two, and Werdum should be somewhere around number seven, from number nine where he was before the Fedor fight.

Wow! Just, wow! I'm stunned that they would even allow those into the public.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Sherdog's problem is that they can't be objective because they want to appease there users. Leaves them in a bind they have to keep Fedor in the top 3 or the Fedor fans will be livid that the guy who was #1 for so long would drop so hard after one loss, the Fedor haters though would be lived that the guy who just beat him is ranked below him. So they rank Werdum above Fedor at #2. Its to much politics not enough analyzing.


You really think they're just appeasing listeners? I don't know if you've listened postmortem, but these guys really believe this stuff. They don't just give it lip service, they go into lengthy passionate explanations as to why Fedor is still better than every fighter on the planet. I'm curious what the MMA Live crew's take will be. They've been cooling on Fedor for a while.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Calminian said:


> You really think they're just appeasing listeners? I don't know if you've listened postmortem, but these guys really believe this stuff. They don't just give it lip service, they go into lengthy passionate explanations as to why Fedor is still better than every fighter on the planet. I'm curious what the MMA Live crew's take will be. They've been cooling on Fedor for a while.


I can't listen to anything from that place, 12 seconds of Jordan Breen and I want that fat bearded motherf*cker to take a long walk off a short pier. He is the epitome of an elitist.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I went there to check on the joke, but what got my attention first were werdun´s feet...










:confused04:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

AmdM said:


> I went there to check on the joke, but what got my attention first were werdun´s feet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How dirty is the cage jesus, or did he not walk out in shoes? They can't sweep it up a little at least? Dust a little bit maybe?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> How dirty is the cage jesus, or did he not walk out in shoes? They can't sweep it up a little at least? Dust a little bit maybe?


I don't think it's dust. There are many people that put some type of paste on their feet to make it harder to slip. It's normally clear, but Brazilians are weird. :confused02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Calminian said:


> You really think they're just appeasing listeners? I don't know if you've listened postmortem, but these guys really believe this stuff. They don't just give it lip service, they go into lengthy passionate explanations as to why Fedor is still better than every fighter on the planet. I'm curious what the MMA Live crew's take will be. They've been cooling on Fedor for a while.


I don't really give a **** about what Kenny thinks since he is retarded and thinks his BJJ is better than BJ Penn's and Akiyama is the same fighter as Simpson. That entire show is filled with sycophants and yes men. Militech is probably the least awful of all of them but he still gets dragged down into it. As for the Sherdog guys they are just easily impressionable and meek beings. If one person on their show starts spewing an opinion in an authoritative manner the rest just fall in line or sheepishly disagree and back away from the discussion.



Life B Ez said:


> How dirty is the cage jesus, or did he not walk out in shoes? They can't sweep it up a little at least? Dust a little bit maybe?


That is just leftover slime from Frank Shamrock being in the ring.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Calminian said:


> You really think they're just appeasing listeners? I don't know if you've listened postmortem, but these guys really believe this stuff. They don't just give it lip service, they go into lengthy passionate explanations as to why Fedor is still better than every fighter on the planet. I'm curious what the MMA Live crew's take will be. They've been cooling on Fedor for a while.


I can go into a lengthy passionate explanation for anything what would you like to hear? Sherdog is a business and they are big business. Its why they run there forum the way they do because they don't care about nurturing quality users all they care about is numbers so they try and create an environment where nobody gets butt hurt. You can't have P4P debate cause somebody might fighter bash. The horrors. Sherdog is all about making sure nobody ever gets upset about anything so they stick around give them more traffic and more money. Not saying we don't like traffic to though but not to the degree that we worry if somebody gets upset at every little thing.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

the fact that we are talking about these dumb rankings is what sherdog wants. by now they've got to know people think their rankings are dumb. MMA forum should do the sameut up ridiculous rankings that are full of shEt and just sit back, relax and laugh at the trolls that eat it up..........


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

> For seven and a half years, Fedor Emelianenko was a fixture in the rarified air of pound-for-pound lists. Not anymore.
> 
> Emelianenko's shocking June 26 loss to Fabricio Werdum radically resculpted the face of the heavyweight division and also the pound-for-pound list. For the first time since its inception, the Sherdog.com P4P rankings now feature no heavyweights. Perhaps none too surprisingly, the vast majority of the list now represents MMA's deepest and most competitive weight classes. In fact, six of the 10 entrants are fixtures at 155, 170 or 205 pounds. Furthermore, middleweights Anderson Silva and Jake Shields have recent accomplishments at 205 and 170 pounds respectively.
> 
> ...


http://www.sherdog.com/news/rankings/Sherdogcoms-Pound-for-Pound-Top-10-25406

So Fedor drops to third in the HW rankings but off the P4P list all together? Gotta love Shitdog.....gotta love it..They do know that P4P is not a "what have you done for me lately" list right? Wait...probably not.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

It actually comes down to what you interpret the P4P rankings as, those who hold it in the same stead as the GOAT label and believe it is all about career accomplishments will for sure feel that it is wrong that Fedor, the most dominant fighter in the history of the sport, isn't on the list.

I see the P4P rankings as, who is the best _NOW_, that's why it is a _current_ P4P list. Fedor takes the GOAT title hands down, but I really wouldn't put Fedor top 10 current P4P since I base it on recent accomplishments.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

It's remarkable. This list is actually pretty good, compared to their specific weight class list which is complete garbage. I am doubting Shields' place, and I even have a hard time with Edgar so high up, but I think this is Sherdog's best effort yet (which is saying literally nothing).


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I was just reading their P4P rankings before I read this thread and thought it was a joke as well. BJ Penn is one of my favorite fighters but he just lost to Frankie Edgar and yet Fedor having been ranked 3rd falls off it all together and Werdum isn't even on the list as well. what a joke!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Heavyweight*

I can understand Brock taking number one, but in addition to being shocked over Werdum, how is Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva number 10? Who has he beat besides an over the top Arlovski?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> I don't think Werdum is even top 10.


Way too harsh. He's definatly top 10. He's got 1 loss since 2008. And he just beat Bigfoot and Fedor back to back. Plus he holds a win over Alastair Overeem.

He's defeated some stiff unranked guys like Kharinotov and Aleks Emelianenko as well.



the ultimate said:


> You know theres a problem with the rankings when the #7 (Dos Santos) brutally knocked out the #2 (Werdum).



Not necessarily, using that logic Babalu should be way higher in the rankings since he's finished Shogun and Chael Sonnen.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Way too harsh. He's definatly top 10. He's got 1 loss since 2008. And he just beat Bigfoot and Fedor back to back. Plus he holds a win over Alastair Overeem.


You forgot that one loss was against JDS haha. Not exactly a can.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Aleks Emelianenko*

When is he coming stateside now that his brother finally got defeated?


----------



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Fan Reacts On Sherdog's P4P List*


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

This guy needs to shut up ugh. For starters ya maybe its dumb to leave Fedor off the top 10 but this guy needs to stop making it seem MMA revolves around Fedor.

Rashad Evans is on the list because he beat Silva and Rampage. BJ Penn is on it beacuse he's only lost once in a couple years at LW. Don't agree with Fitch being on top 10 though . As for Aoki...he beat Alvarez in 2008 lol

This is the kind of guy that wants 2-3 UFC fighters on top 10 the rest from strikeforce and dream fully neglecting that ufc has the BEST fighters. Anyways this guy is just making up crap he should jsut stfu


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

You know what this guy makes me think of copy of Dana White who is not protecting UFC but Fedor.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Rusko said:


> You know what this guy makes me think of copy of Dana White who is not protecting UFC but Fedor.


You just know he'll make a video on Sunday about how Fedor would run through Brock and Carwin with ease etc etc


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

The p4p list isn't too bad, a case can be made to exclude Fedor based on how you judge p4p, personally I only go 5 deep on my lists because I don't think there are 10 fighter's that truley define p4p at any given time. Having Fitch above Shogun is what jumped out at me on that list.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

snakerattle79 said:


>


"10 years of perfection and 1 loss and you're off the list??" 

:laugh:

This is the epitome of how delusional Fedor fans are (some). They think ducking the best for 5 years counts toward perfection. That's how stupid they are. The fact the Fedor is still ranked the #3 HW is the true injustice. No one should be rewarded for that kind of behavior. Fedor got dominated by a UFC cut. I'm looking at the tape and I don't even think Fedor landed a decent punch in that fight. He got schooled by a sub-top-ten reject. In fact all Fedor's recent fights have been against sub-top-tenners (not withstanding bogus Sherdog rankings) and he's been most unimpressive in most of those bouts. The Fedor cult is coming unraveled. I love it!


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Way too harsh. He's definatly top 10. He's got 1 loss since 2008. And he just beat Bigfoot and Fedor back to back. Plus he holds a win over Alastair Overeem.
> 
> He's defeated some stiff unranked guys like Kharinotov and Aleks Emelianenko as well.
> 
> ...


Babalu beat Shogun in 2003, that was Shogun's fifth fight. 

Sonnen fought at LHW then. So a win in that division over him doesn't mean as much as it would if it happened at 185.

Dos Santos vs. Werdum was in October 2008, both fighters haven't really changed.

Two different situations.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

JON FITCH?......at 6? This guy couldn't finish a fuckin slice of pizza and he's numba 6?

Made me LOL.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> JON FITCH?......at 6? This guy couldn't finish a fuckin slice of pizza and he's numba 6?.


Actually Fitch has a great finish over Alves. That's no small accomplishment.

And what about Fedor? He couldn't even finish Babalu. I mean Babalu! The dude's a natural MW. Crocop? Nog? Seems everyone but Fedor can finish them.

Seriously, you should be embarrassed by this guy.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> JON FITCH?......at 6? This guy couldn't finish a fuckin slice of pizza and he's numba 6?
> 
> Made me LOL.


Finishing people has nothing to do with being a good fighter. No one not named GSP has been able to stop him from dominating every fight he's had.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Didn't say I agreed, just said it made me laugh. I rate Jon Fitch very highly. Pretty hard not to rate a bloke that's gone 12-1 in the UFC, with that only loss coming against GSP. That's a mighty fine record right there.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I have Jon in the top 5 right now after all what happened lately..


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I rate Fitch highly but he wouldn't be in my Top 5. My Top 5 would be:

Silva
GSP
Fedor
Shogun
Aldo

Fitch has a fine record, but not good enough to slot into the Top 5 I don't think.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I have it..

Silva
GSP
Shogun
BJ Penn
Jon Fitch

Fedor now after he finally lost his mystic, should be on the upper end of the p4p Rankings in my mind. I didn't had him in the top 5 before he lost to Werdum.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

BJ and Fitch ahead of Jose Aldo. ITSTL.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> BJ and Fitch ahead of Jose Aldo. ITSTL.


Aldos devision is the problem.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Sherdog is the Blabbermouth of MMA. I couldn't care less about them.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Fitch's 12-1 UFC record is impressive and I like Fitch alot but it's not like he's faced a gauntlet of top WW's. The only ranked guys he's faced have been GSP who completely ahnilihlated Fitch and Thiago Alves, but the Alves fight was 4 years ago. I dont remember were Diego was ranked when Fitch fought him. Shogun is the current champion of the most talented division in the sport and his only loss in the last 2 and a half years was probably the most disputed and controversial loss I've seen. I dont see how you can rank Fitch above Shogun right now. Fitch hasnt beaten a ranked fighter in 4 years.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

*Sherdogs p4p rankings....WTF?!*

http://www.sherdog.com/news/rankings/Sherdogcoms-Pound-for-Pound-Top-10-25406

Take a look at these new rankings they have, they are really terrible.

-Fedor isnt even in the 10 ten after losing only 1 fight, which he was still impressive in. And machida who lost his last fight (some could argue last two) with a first round ko is ranked #9.

- Jon Fitch is ranked #6 ahead of title holders Maricio shogun Rua, and Jake Shields. 

What are your opinions on these rankings?


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks reasonable to me. You realize P4P rankings are purely hypothetical and subjective. It is an opinion...nothing more.

Fedor has moved out of many P4P rankings. I have no issue with that. Those that doubted Fedor for years for not fighting the best on a regular basis like everyone else on the list has to, was just waiting for this to happen. In order to make it back on the list he now has to fight the best in the world. He is not going to be held to a separate set of standards based on the past, myth, and legend. It is a what have you done lately era. Beat Overeem, tell M1 keep their mouths shut and fight the UFC's top 5. Pretty simple. But apparently Fedor does not care about his legacy or the P4P rankings...why should you.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

My top 10:

1. Anderson Silva
2. Georges St. Pierre
3. Jose Aldo
4. Mauricio Rua
5. Fedor Emelianenko
6. BJ Penn
7. Lyoto Machida
8. Frankie Edgar
9. Jake Shields
10. Rashad Evans


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> BJ and Fitch ahead of Jose Aldo. ITSTL.


BJ could fight at FW if he wanted to and has whooped WW ass, Aldo has looked great but he has what 3 opponents who could even be considered upper tier fighters. BJ has fought the best in the buisiness for close to a decade.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fw*

You think BJ could go that low?


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I think Sherdog is kissing Dana and the UFC's ass with not putting Fedor in the top 10 after being in the top 3 for years upon years.........


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> I think Sherdog is kissing Dana and the UFC's ass with not putting Fedor in the top 10 after being in the top 3 for years upon years.........


rrrrriiiiiiight. :wink01:


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Calminian said:


> rrrrriiiiiiight. :wink01:


BJ Penn just lost his last fight and he is still ranked top 5.

Why the f#ck is Fedor not even top 10??????

I wouldnt be surprised if the UFC was paying them off, it a long stretch but the Dana and Co. seem to do anything to shit on Fedor. 

O' and by the way P4P list are meaningless ....... So I could really care less what shitdog thinks.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sherdog would sooner die that put Brock Lesnar in the top 10 p4p and that's what they'd have to do if they kept Fedor on it. They had no choice but to hold their noses and put Lesnar as the #1 HW. Werdum would have to be on it also, and they know Werdum is nowhere near a p4p ranking. 

I agree with you on Sherdog, but not for conspiring with Dana. 

And BJ barley lost to a top 5 LW. Fedor lost badly to a can.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Werdum is no can. Cans dont have BJJ like that. And dont give me that UFC washout stuff. That isnt true. He left on his own terms because Dana didnt want to pay him squat. 

And why would they have to put Brock on the P4P ??????

He has nothing to do with Fedor, didnt fight or beat him........

Sherdog ranking seem just as biased as there forum mods.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Errr. Sorry man, gotta tell it like I see it. Every opponent Fedor faces gets propped up by Sherdog and Fedor fans. But this time, even they were like "what the heck is he fighting this guy for?" I've seen guys in Werdum's guard. GG spent all kinds of time there with little problem. Even I thought Fedor would run through this guy. But suddenly when he manhandles Fedor in a minute or so, everyone's changing their tune. 

Can? Let's just say he wasn't good enough for the UFC.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

*Sherdog P4P Rant Video. Funny Stuff.*

Not sure if this was posted or not... funny stuff.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Gg*

Who is that?


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Gabriel Gonzaga


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Gabriel Gonzaga*

Oh right, but he isn't ranked right now!


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Oh right, but he isn't ranked right now!


We were talking about Werdum, not Gonzaga.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Werdum*

Right, back on topic, he should be top five now but not number two as Sherdog put him!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

The #2 ranking is fine. Or not. He's top 10 put him where you want. 

All the guys in the UFC that are ranked havent fought each other and he just beat the guy that has been on top of the division for like 10 years. 10 f#cking years as the #1 HW. 

Another thing ranking HW is extremely hard now because almost all the top 5 HW havent done much in their careers. What I mean by that is they havent fought each other and none of them have all that many fights in their careers. 

MMA rankings have always sucked from sherdog anyway. I dont know why some fans put so much weight on it. 

Until MMA gets a better unbiased ranking system like Boxing has (The Ring magazine rankings) they wont mean much to me.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Best American accent.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

this guy speaks the truth lol

*G*od damn *S*leeping *P*ill haha.

Jon Fitch couldn't finish a pizza, hilarious.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Jon Fitch*

What are you talking about? If he couldn't finish a pizza then who are Roan Carneiro, Luigi Fioravanti, Thiago Alves, Josh Burkman, Alex Serdyukov, Mike Seal, Shonie Carter and Gabe Garcia cause he finished all of them!


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> What are you talking about? If he couldn't finish a pizza then who are Roan Carneiro, Luigi Fioravanti, Thiago Alves, Josh Burkman, Alex Serdyukov, Mike Seal, Shonie Carter and Gabe Garcia cause he finished all of them!


You using logic with Fedor fans. Don't think, feel.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fedor Fans*

Yeah but I was talking about Jon Fitch!


----------

